# الحفر والحفاره ::: هندسة الحفر ::: Iwcf



## uae05 (3 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ,,,

اول شيء حبيت اشكركم على هذا المنتدى الرائع والنشط ,,,

اتمنى ان اجد لديكم كتب تتكلم عن الحفر والحفاره وطريقة حفر آبار النفط و سوائل الحفر لان هذا العلم غير متواجد ونادر ,,,

حبذا لو كانت الكتب باللغه العربيه ,,, وايضا الجامعات التي تدرس هذا العلم لاني انوي الالتحاق باي جامعه تدرس هذا التخصص (( هندسة حفر آبار النفط ))) حتى لو كان اون لاين ,,,

وسلامتكم م م ,,,


----------



## uae05 (4 يناير 2007)

معقوله ما فيه رد ؟؟؟


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (4 يناير 2007)

الملتقى يحتوى الكثير عن الحفر وسوائل الحفر
فقط استخدم خاصية البحث وستجد باذن الله ما تريد 
واخبرنا عن النتيجة


----------

